# Pool filter sand vs play sand



## Tha Bizness (Aug 14, 2011)

I just got a a 75 galloon tank and was trying to make the decision on which way to go on substrate. I went to my local pool supply store and they were closed so I went to Lowes and got play sand washed it according to the directions posted (for hours) and put it in my tank. The image was taken shortly after I was done. 

On day 2 - it was still very cloudy. Changed all the water and it was still cloudy altho not as much. 

on day 3 - it looked the same and didn't want to spend a fortune on water changes so I gave up. I vac'ed all the sand out and went back to the pool supply store to get pool filter sand.

Play sand - $7, Pool filter sand - $20. Having a clear tank as soon as I put in the PFS..... PRICELESS!

The washing process took half the time and the water is clear. I wanted to post this so if anyone else was making a decision on substrate they would have images of what it looked like for me.

-Tha Biz

EDIT: Both images were taken within a hr of putting in the water....


----------



## bigfish93 (Jul 7, 2009)

Wow, the play sand really clouded up your water. I am using play sand in my 20 gallon right now and I never had any cloudy water. I washed a little sand at a time and put it in my empty tank. Once I got my sand to the desired depth, I filled the tank up with water. I think the trick is to wash a very small amount of sand at a time. Although 75 gallons may take a while. Any way, the tank looks great with the PFS.


----------



## k19smith (Aug 19, 2011)

That is very interesting I've always used play sand, never had near that much trouble but your tank does look great with the pool sand. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jbrofish8 (Jul 7, 2011)

One trick you can try when using a sandy substrate or any substrate for that matter, is to put a plate down on the sand/gravel/whatever. Then when you fill the tank you run the water directly over the plate, this keeps the substrate in place and helps A LOT with cloudiness.


----------



## zof (Apr 23, 2010)

Yea I agree smaller amounts of playsand when you clean it, my cloudiness went away with in 2 hours of adding water.


----------



## Tha Bizness (Aug 14, 2011)

I had a cup sitting on a plate.....8)



Jbrofish8 said:


> One trick you can try when using a sandy substrate or any substrate for that matter, is to put a plate down on the sand/gravel/whatever. Then when you fill the tank you run the water directly over the plate, this keeps the substrate in place and helps A LOT with cloudiness.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

